# Corsair Obsidian 650d- Installing Corsair H110 help



## rockaneado (Dec 22, 2013)

hi, can anyone confirm that h110 can be installed only in pull config. if u need to let air out the top. i've searched a few forums and it said that the case has to be modded if u want to push the air out the top. thanks in advance


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm not too sure about the H110 but i had to mount my fans on the outside with a 50mm 280 rad (50mm + 25mm fans). This was because the motherboard was too close for me to mount (rad + fans) them on the inside and was not possible. If your keen on mounting them on the outside then u should be fine but on the inside you might run into trouble.

It also depends how thick the H110 radiator is. My rad was too think so i couldn't execute it.

Ive recently just purchased a 750D and got the 280 rad in the front of the case (dont like em at the top). 

Just review how thick the the H110 radiator is + your 25mm fans( you can get thinner if you can find em) and see how much clearance you have. GL


----------



## rockaneado (Dec 22, 2013)

Outback Bronze said:


> Just review how thick the the H110 radiator is + your 25mm fans( you can get thinner if you can find em) and see how much clearance you have. GL



Radiator dimensions: 140mm x 312mm x 29mm. got this from corsair site.  i have the cooler here with me n it doesn't look thick compared to custom radiators. but i don't have the case right now. what do u think?

and why no like radiator at top? i thought air-in for bottom and front and out from back and top was a good config. n thanks for replying


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 22, 2013)

rockaneado said:


> Radiator dimensions: 140mm x 312mm x 29mm. got this from corsair site.  i have the cooler here with me n it doesn't look thick compared to custom radiators. but i don't have the case right now. what do u think?
> 
> and why no like radiator at top? i thought air-in for bottom and front and out from back and top was a good config. n thanks for replying


 
Well its really up to up but for me radiators at the front blowing cold air in then the air moving through the case is a win for me.

Ive tried it at the top and the pump has to work harder pushing the water up than at the front. I have custom water cooling btw.

Also when i did have the radiator at the top i was blowing cold air in from the top, not the hot air inside the case. Im a cold air intake fan!


----------



## rockaneado (Dec 22, 2013)

Outback Bronze said:


> Also when i did have the radiator at the top i was blowing cold air in from the top, not the hot air inside the case. Im a cold air intake fan!



hmm.. so since h100's tube wont be reaching the case's front (i don't think 650d supports 280mm rad at front anyway), would you suggest that i install the rad at top in a pull config. That would be 200mm fan front and two 140mm at the top pulling air through front and top and a 120mm fan blowing it out through the back.. what do you think?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 22, 2013)

http://www.corsair.com/us/hydro-series-h110-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html

According to Corsair's compatibility chart the H110 will work in the 650D.  It doesn't matter if you mount the fans in push or pull, it shouldn't affect how the rad mounts or how thick it is.

Edit: I just looked at my 650D and H100i.  I've got mine set up to push air out through the top vent, and there is plenty of room between the fans and the motherboard. I think the H100i and H110 are about the same thickness, so the H110 should work without a problem.

I snapped a picture to give you an idea of the space.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 22, 2013)

rockaneado said:


> hmm.. so since h100's tube wont be reaching the case's front (i don't think 650d supports 280mm rad at front anyway), would you suggest that i install the rad at top in a pull config. That would be 200mm fan front and two 140mm at the top pulling air through front and top and a 120mm fan blowing it out through the back.. what do you think?


 
Yep! I was also recieving cold air on the motherboard which was nice!

I'd say its better performance but it just doesn't look as clean than say if they were on the inside.

You can alway change your mind which ever way you go.


----------



## rockaneado (Dec 23, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> http://www.corsair.com/us/hydro-series-h110-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html
> 
> According to Corsair's compatibility chart the H110 will work in the 650D.  It doesn't matter if you mount the fans in push or pull, it shouldn't affect how the rad mounts or how thick it is.
> 
> ...


yeah, the rad thickness looks the same as i'm looking at my h110 unit right now. but someone wrote in a forum that the hdd hot-swap bay hinders the front side (or right side from your pics's angle) 140mm fan to be screwed into the rad.


----------



## rockaneado (Dec 23, 2013)

Outback Bronze said:


> Yep! I was also recieving cold air on the motherboard which was nice!
> 
> I'd say its better performance but it just doesn't look as clean than say if they were on the inside.
> 
> You can alway change your mind which ever way you go.


well i guess the only way i'll find out is to wait for the case and try it myself 
and it seems i need to try different fan positions to find out what works best for me, so i'll try that to. and thanks for your support


----------



## jihadjoe (Dec 23, 2013)

No reason why push wouldn't work. If you look at automotive applications almost all of them push air through, and a computer rad isn't really that much different.

As for intake or exhaust, though, I'd tend to go toward mounting the rad at an intake, reason being you'll be moving cool air from the outside through it, instead of warm air from inside your case.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I tried both ways with my H100i, pulling cool air into the case through the rad only dropped my load temps about 1°C.  But at the same time my GPUs temps went up about 5°C because there was less exhaust of the hot air from the case.  Thats why I ended up mounting it the way I did in my 650D.  IMO, top vents in cases should be used for exhaust, the hot air sits at the top of the case, and top vents were originally added to let that hot air out.


----------



## rockaneado (Dec 23, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I tried both ways with my H100i, pulling cool air into the case through the rad only dropped my load temps about 1°C.  But at the same time my GPUs temps went up about 5°C because there was less exhaust of the hot air from the case.  Thats why I ended up mounting it the way I did in my 650D.  IMO, top vents in cases should be used for exhaust, the hot air sits at the top of the case, and top vents were originally added to let that hot air out.


yeah that's what i read in most forums. btw, is it true that either push or pull config doesn't affect cooling performance in any way (in a top exaust config). what do you suggest?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Like I said, I didn't really notice a difference, other than higher case temps.


----------



## Vario (Dec 25, 2013)

rockaneado said:


> yeah that's what i read in most forums. btw, is it true that either push or pull config doesn't affect cooling performance in any way (in a top exaust config). what do you suggest?


Really depends on the amount of space you have, I'd say push exhaust with a slight spacer (you can buy these, "fan spacer") would be the most effective if you have good static pressure fans.  I run 38mm thick fans but that would probably cut into your mobo space.  You might benefit more from an h80 (extra thick single fan radiator) and run that on your cases's rear 120mm exhaust, preserving the top for just exhaust fans and no radiator.  You don't really need a push pull setup for the h100/110 stuff unless you want more noise, just from my testing on my 300's front mount and my cosmos's top.  No difference in temps really just more noise. Get the hot air out of the case first priority, exhaust it out the top, intake from down low so you aren't sucking that hot air back in.

I have an h100i.  (still needs to be lapped, the copper is marred by CLU)


----------

